# Mac & Cheese help please!



## Glorie (Dec 30, 2008)

I've never made "homemade" mac & cheese before.  Over the weekend I was watching "America's Test Kitchen" and they made a so-called "perfect" mac & cheese.  I got the recipe online and made it last night.  Ugh - it wasn't very good at all!  It was made with evaporated milk and it didn't even TASTE cheesey although the sauce was very thick and cheesey looking.  Does anyone else out there have a good, easy recipe????  Please??????


----------



## pdswife (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's the recipe that I use Glorie.

*Shaffer style Mac and cheese* 

1 (8 ounce) package macaroni
4 tablespoons real butter
1/2 cup diced onions, very small dice
4 tablespoons flour
1 cup evaporated milk
1 cup 2% milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1 teaspoon Worshire sauce ( yes,,that's spelled incorrectly)fresh ground black pepper, to taste 
2 cups good quality shredded *cheese* ( I used, Swiss, Parm, Motz and a little chedder
Preheat oven to 400°F. 
Cook and drain macaroni according to package directions; set aside.
In a large saucepan melt the butter.
Add flour mixed with salt and pepper, and dry mustard , Mix well
Pour milk in gradually; stirring constantly. 
*Bring to a boil and boil 2 minutes (stirring constantly). *
*Add Woshire sauce*
Reduce heat and cook until thick...about three minutes more Add *cheese* a little at a time and mix until *cheese* melts. 

Take pan off the heat and add pasta to the saucepan and toss to coat with the *cheese* sauce. 
Transfer noodle mixture to a buttered baking dish. 

Bake 15 minutes and then add a handful or two of cheddar *cheese*Bake another five minutes or until top *cheese* has melted


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 30, 2008)

I make a bechemel sauce that can be found in the recipe you used (dry mustard, etc.), remove it from the burner and add the cheese.  We have tested MANY different cheeses and we still like cheddar (sharp), monteray jack, and a bit of Parmesan.  I don't bake mine.  When the cheese is melted I simply add the noodles, stir, and put it in a bowl.  However, we have been known to sit down with the pot in the middle and dig away! 

I like it creamy and not baked in.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 30, 2008)

Glorie said:


> I've never made "homemade" mac & cheese before. Over the weekend I was watching "America's Test Kitchen" and they made a so-called "perfect" mac & cheese. I got the recipe online and made it last night. Ugh - it wasn't very good at all! It was made with evaporated milk and it didn't even TASTE cheesey although the sauce was very thick and cheesey looking. Does anyone else out there have a good, easy recipe???? Please??????


 
Every "perfect" dish I tried from ATK was horrible.

This has to be the best Mac & Cheese I've ever had, besides the old school homemade comfort version.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_29054,00.html


----------



## pdswife (Dec 30, 2008)

oh.. ham and shrimp!  Yummmmmmers!


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 30, 2008)

The extra large shells add alot to it as well.


----------



## Glorie (Dec 30, 2008)

I've never thought about mixing in shrimp before....Thanks!  )


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 30, 2008)

Jeekz - that looks like a good version because it doesn't really "bake" the mac and cheese - just toasts the crumbs on top!


----------



## Glorie (Dec 30, 2008)

Pds, this sounds wonderful too!  Thank you!!  )


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 30, 2008)

I've even left them out....still tastes crazy good.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 30, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Jeekz - that looks like a good version because it doesn't really "bake" the mac and cheese - just toasts the crumbs on top!


 
Yeah, it's not "baked" per se, still real ooey and gooey.  You can leave the crumbs off too....still really good.


----------



## Walt Bulander (Dec 30, 2008)

My family likes the old fashioned style of macaroni and cheese.

Betty Crocker has an easy recipe: Family-Favorite Macaroni and Cheese from Betty Crocker

I adapt the Betty Crocker recipe by sauteeing a couple Tbs of grated onion in the butter for the bechamel, then making the bechamel with 1 Tbs of dry mustard added, whisk and bring to a boil until thickened.

The cooked pasta is layered with shredded sharp cheddar cheese, pour the bechamel over it (you may have to push some of the pasta aside to allow the bechamel to penetrate, depending on how thick you made it.

cover with crumbs, dot with some butter and bake (350) 30 min covered, and 15 uncovered.


----------



## Glorie (Dec 30, 2008)

So you layer it like a lasagne?


----------



## Walt Bulander (Dec 30, 2008)

Glorie said:


> So you layer it like a lasagne?


It's not fussy.  Just easier than mixing it all up. It pretty much melts together, when it's done, but with bites of cheese, here and there.


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 30, 2008)

Did you use sharp cheddar? It's makes a big difference over mild cheddar...


----------



## Katie H (Dec 30, 2008)

We like macaroni and cheese so much I have a separate section in my recipe file JUST for mac and cheese recipes.  Don't know how many I have at last count.  One of the ones we especially like has canned diced tomatoes (drained) in it.  Think it's called Baltimore-style, whatever that means.

Another "comfort" recipe comes from Kraft and uses Velveeta.  The recipe is here but, of course, I had to tinker with it.  I add a little cream cheese to the mix.  I found it really doesn't need the 20-minute baked time, though.  Just enough time in a preheated oven to heat through.  I've even made it in the microwave.  Still good.  And, since we're not huge fans of the crumb topping, I've made it without the crumbs.  Good any way it's done.


----------



## ella/TO (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't have the site to give you, sorry, but look up Emeril's Mac and Cheese. We found it deelish


----------



## Katie H (Dec 30, 2008)

ella/TO said:


> I don't have the site to give you, sorry, but look up Emeril's Mac and Cheese. We found it deelish




There are several attributed to Emeril.  Is this the one you like?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 30, 2008)

Katie E said:


> We like macaroni and cheese so much I have a separate section in my recipe file JUST for mac and cheese recipes. Don't know how many I have at last count. One of the ones we especially like has canned diced tomatoes (drained) in it. Think it's called Baltimore-style, whatever that means.
> 
> Another "comfort" recipe comes from Kraft and uses Velveeta. The recipe is here but, of course, I had to tinker with it. I add a little cream cheese to the mix. I found it really doesn't need the 20-minute baked time, though. Just enough time in a preheated oven to heat through. I've even made it in the microwave. Still good. And, since we're not huge fans of the crumb topping, I've made it without the crumbs. Good any way it's done.


 I think the velveeta version is quite good for everyday mac and cheese I like the cream cheese idea Katie gonna have to try it next time.


----------



## Mama (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's my recipe:

*Here's what you'll need:*

1 lb macaroni, uncooked 
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter, melted 
2 cups of shredded Kraft Mexican Style Cheese (consists of 4 cheeses - Cheddar, Asadero, Queso Quesadilla and Montery Jack Cheeses) 
2 cups half-and-half 
8 ounces Velveeta cheese, cubed 
2 eggs, lightly beaten 
1/4 teaspoon seasoning salt 
1/8 teaspoon fresh ground pepper

*Here's what you need to do:*

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 
Butter the bottom and sides of a 2 1/2 quart casserole dish. Set aside. 
In a large pot, bring 2 quarts of water to a boil. Add macaroni and 2 tablespoons salt and return to a boil. Boil for about 7 minutes. Drain. Return to pot. 
Pour the melted butter on top of the macaroni. Add 1 1/2 cups of the Mexican Style Cheese along with all of the velveeta cheese. Mix well until the cheese begins to melt. 
Add the half and half, eggs, salt and pepper. Mix well. 
Pour the macaroni mixture into the prepared casserole dish. 
Sprinkle with the remaining Mexican Stlye Cheese. 
Bake for 30 to 35 minutes or until edges begin to brown and are nice and bubbly.

Yummy!


----------



## ella/TO (Dec 31, 2008)

*Emeril's Mac and Cheese*



Katie E said:


> There are several attributed to Emeril. Is this the one you like?


 

Yes! Katie that's the one......really good!


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 31, 2008)

Glorie said:


> I've never made "homemade" mac & cheese before.  Over the weekend I was watching "America's Test Kitchen" and they made a so-called "perfect" mac & cheese.  I got the recipe online and made it last night.  Ugh - it wasn't very good at all!  It was made with evaporated milk and it didn't even TASTE cheesey although the sauce was very thick and cheesey looking.  Does anyone else out there have a good, easy recipe????  Please??????



*Oddly enough, I've made some of the recipes from Test Kitchen and they haven't lived up to expectations.  I too made the mac and cheese and it was just so-so.  Wouldn't make that one again.  Because no one knows me here, and can't see me, and can't see my shame, I will admit that my all time favorite mac and cheese is TA-DA  Kraft in the blue box.   *


----------



## licia (Dec 31, 2008)

We always loved our grandmothers macaroni and cheese, but she didn't bake hers.  She cooked the pasta till done, drained the water off, put a big chunk of butter, enough milk to cream it all together then added at least as much cheese in weight as macaroni - usually more.  But, ours was always a side dish - never the main dish.


----------



## Mama (Dec 31, 2008)

The cheesier...the better!  That is IMHO!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 31, 2008)

Mama said:


> The cheesier...the better!  That is IMHO!



Well, isn't cheese one of the food groups?


----------



## Glorie (Dec 31, 2008)

You guys crack me up!  And yes, Katie E, cheese IS one of the food groups, lol. Thank you so much for all your ideas and recipes.  That was the first time I had made any of ATK recipes and that turned me off to ever wanting to make another one, lol.  The only thing that scares me is the Velveeta *shudders* - there's just something about man-made fake cheese....Do you think cream cheese could be substituted instead??


----------



## Mama (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't think cream cheese would give it a cheesy enough taste. Maybe another type of cheese. Personally I like the combination of the real cheese and Velveeta processed cheese.


----------



## scoobagirl (Dec 31, 2008)

my mama was from Kansas and made the best homemade mac 'n cheese. She just boiled and cooked her macaroni, drained it and turned it into a buttered round 2 qt. pyrex baking dish, stirred in a 1/2 stick of butter and about 3 cups of milk - it came halfway up the side of the glass dish - and then covered it liberally with grated cheddar cheese and baked it till melty and bubbly on top. (maybe 20 minutes? maybe 30 minutes? I don't know)

Nothing fancy but dang it was so good.  I never knew people put tomatoes or bread crumbs or stuff in it or on it till I got married.  

My husband thought "perfect mac 'n cheese" was the Kraft blue box with wienies cut up into it. (that's how his momma made it) I have to say I make his momma's mac 'n cheese about equally as often as I make my mama's - depending on if I'm making a fast meal or a comfort food meal...


----------



## Seven S (Jan 2, 2009)

I make Mac N Cheese regularly.  I dont have a recipe but I can offer some tips...



Cook the macaroni pasta in regular salted water as per package directions.
Separately, make a bechamel (roux + whole milk or half & half) sauce and season with a pinch of salt, white pepper.  I also add some Goya-brand Achiote with Saffron (latin ethnic section) for flavor and color.  A few drops of hot sauce.  When fully cooked, off the heat stir in choice of cheeses... I always use some shredded cheddar and  Velveeta - I know its a processed cheese product and all that, but in my opinion, this is the only recipe I use it in.  It puts the "cheese" in the "Mac N Cheese"!!  you can add some others such as Gruyere, Swiss, etc.
Then I toss in the drained macaroni into the sauce, and place pot back on the heat to medium and cover.  I want the sauce to reach a simmer and cook, stovetop, so that the macaroni cooks even further but in the cheese sauce.  In this case and ONLY in THIS case, I want my macaroni softer than _al dente_, that is, softer than I would EVER cook italian pasta until you reach desired consistency.  At this point, all the cooking for the dish is done.
I then place the mac-n-cheese in an oven-safe casserole, sprinkle some shredded cheddar, dots of butter, and sometimes breadcrumbs across the top, and run under the broiler till brown and crusty.
I find that you need a whole fat milk or cream or half and half in this recipe in order to avoid curdling or any watery texture.  I also prefer to not use any egg which I have seen in some recipes.  And finally, I do all my cooking stovetop rather than in the oven.  if doing ahead of time, you can cook it through and place in casserole and refrigerate.  Then you can just heat through in a hot oven, and then do the broiler topping.


----------



## Mama (Jan 12, 2009)

Mama said:


> Here's my recipe:
> 
> *Here's what you'll need:*
> 
> ...


 
I made it the last night for dinner, here's a pic:


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought I saw one recently on Food Network, can't place which show, that had one made with lobster? Anybody heard of that one or a recipe with lobster in it? Sounded interesting enough to try sometime.
Other than that, I am not good at making mac and cheese so for now I will just happily take all of your guys recipes for myself, LOL!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 13, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> I thought I saw one recently on Food Network, can't place which show, that had one made with lobster? Anybody heard of that one or a recipe with lobster in it? Sounded interesting enough to try sometime.
> Other than that, I am not good at making mac and cheese so for now I will just happily take all of your guys recipes for myself, LOL!


 
You could easily swap out the shrimp for lobster in the link I posted.  I might try that.


----------



## bertjo44 (Jan 22, 2009)

I like to prepare a boxed mix, add just a little milk, flower, paprika, pepper and cheddar (or what ever kind of cheese your like) and bake for about 30 mins. The Neelys (Food Network) made a great looking recipe on their Christmas Special. You could look that up. It had fire roasted tomatos and adouille sausage.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 22, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> I thought I saw one recently on Food Network, can't place which show, that had one made with lobster? Anybody heard of that one or a recipe with lobster in it? Sounded interesting enough to try sometime.
> Other than that, I am not good at making mac and cheese so for now I will just happily take all of your guys recipes for myself, LOL!


 
One if the contestants on last seasons "Next Food Network Star" made that for one of the challenges. 

I made Alton Brown's creamy mac & cheese a few weeks ago and it was pretty good 

Stove Top Mac-n-Cheese Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


----------



## nappi (Jan 22, 2009)

1 bag of elbow noodles
black pepper
1 egg (optional)
butter
milk
mozarella/old chedder cheese

i boil the pasta
then pour in a bowl then add a bit of pepper
i mix in the milk and butter (measure by eye)  egg if u wish 
then layer into a baking dish then sprinkle a mixture of the cheeses 
and repeat 
you can top w/ parmesan cheese if u wish 

then bake for about 30 min at 350

 i made it on monday and it was delicious


----------

